# [gelöst] Interface Alias bei Bridging

## wols

Hallo, meine funktionierende '/etc/conf.d/net':

```
config_eth1=( "null" )

config_eth2=( "null" )

#

bridge_eth0="eth1 eth2"

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.3/24" "192.168.1.20/24" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.10" )

brctl_eth0=( "setfd 0" "sethello 0" "stp off" )

#

depend_eth0() {

 need net.eth1 net.eth2

}
```

Wie erwartet:

```
# ifconfig eth0

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:21:85:6b:d9:51  

          inet Adresse:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:35298 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:26240 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0 

          RX bytes:25954014 (24.7 MiB)  TX bytes:4867610 (4.6 MiB)
```

Aber kein:

```
# ifconfig eth0:1

eth0:1    Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:21:85:6b:d9:51  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
```

Ich bin mir sicher in so einem Fall früher (ohne Bridging) ein 'eth0:0' oder 'eth0:1' gesehen zu haben.

Zu meiner Überraschung:

```
# ping 192.168.1.20

PING 192.168.1.20 (192.168.1.20) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.1.20: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.021 ms
```

ist die IP aber wohl doch da - aber ohne Alias.

Gibt es da noch einen Trick um mit einem 'ifconfig' das Interface (bzw. dessen Alias) mit der zugehörigen IP auch "zu sehen"?

Danke für jeden Hinweis!

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

schau mal mit 

```

ip addr show

```

nach ob der Alias nicht zufällig via iproute2 Paket erstellt wurde  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## wols

Staunend:

```
# ip addr show eth0

5: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN 

    link/ether 00:21:85:6b:d9:51 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.1.3/24 brd 192.168.1.255 scope global eth0

    inet 192.168.1.20/24 brd 192.168.1.255 scope global secondary eth0
```

Danke, das hat meinen Horizont deutlich erweitert  :Smile: 

----------

